# damp repairs?



## bigaggie (Sep 4, 2008)

hi our old girl seams to have a damp problem,
we like our van and would like to have it repaired but need to find someone who has 
a)done this type of repair to members vans to your satisfaction.
b) is within a reasonable distance of chesterfield.
c)does not cost to much

our damp is in the rear framework of our 1989 autotrail apache old i know but think worth saving. any help from members who have had similar work done would be very greatfull,
many thanks aggie.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.

www.longeatoncaravans.co.uk

Try these people,several of close mates have used them,and they have a very good reputation in the trade.
Jented


----------

